# Most Noticeable Special Forces from around the world



## Tshering22

*AFGHANISTAN*























*PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

*continued-- PEOPLE'S REPUBLIC OF CHINA *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

*RUSSIAN FEDERATION*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

*BELARUS*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

*Special Services Group: Pakistan Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Thomas

*USA*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jigs

*Turkish Army spec ops. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

*Turkish Maroon berets.*


----------



## Tshering22

*ISRAEL*


----------



## Super Falcon

well which special force has most dangerous and chalanging trainning program of them all can u let me know seems like spatsnaz has most physical torture trainning programme what i think and you missed English SAS and French Giggans


----------



## Tshering22

Super Falcon said:


> well which special force has most dangerous and chalanging trainning program of them all can u let me know seems like spatsnaz has most physical torture trainning programme what i think and you missed English SAS and French Giggans


The thread ain't complete, buddy. All are welcome to add more pics of different countries. Go on, put the British SAS and French GIGN on the thread.


----------



## Peshwa

Very cool Tshering....

Appreciate you starting this thread....

I do hope that folks like Flaming Arrow and yourself can add pics of MARCOS, The Garuds etc in training other than the ones we have seen in the Indian Military picture thread.......

I am especially interested in the Special force that protects our NE....I think they recruit from the ITBP etc...but most of the pics available are not present day pics....

I feel like Flaming Arrow mentioned he had a treasure trove of snaps.....I hope he can post them without compromising security of our personell


----------



## CardSharp

WHY?




Wasn't this the SEAL team who got trapped by the Taliban?


----------



## Tshering22

*FRANCE*


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

*Sri Lanka *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

Super Falcon said:


> well which special force has most dangerous and chalanging trainning program of them all can u let me know seems like spatsnaz has most physical torture trainning programme what i think and you missed English SAS and French Giggans



SEALS!!!!! definetly US navy SEALS!!
they r the best and they are basically trained in every kind of warfare!
chemical, biological, etc, u name it!


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

*Venezuela *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mjnaushad

*South Korea
*


----------



## Tshering22

razgriz19 said:


> SEALS!!!!! definetly US navy SEALS!!
> they r the best and they are basically trained in every kind of warfare!
> chemical, biological, etc, u name it!


Every special forces is trained to be lethal and special and most of them try to make the best of the resources they have. Every Special Forces has a strong point. Let me highlight some:

1) US SEALs have engaged in a lot of theatres and therefore have know-how that they probably would have lacked due to available environment in USA.

2) Russian Spetsnaz has probably the most brutal training and the message given to soldiers in training is clear: survive or die if you cannot. So endurance is strong point.

3) Sayaret Matkal or S-13 of Israel also shares similar traits as US SEALs and what makes them more lethal is their adaptability. Having engaged in some of the most daring counter-terrorist missions, there's nothing they haven't seen when it comes to urban and desert based action.

4) Indian and possibly Pakistani commandos enjoy the presence of all sorts of terrains and are therefore familiar with every form of warfare with much lesser resources than their Western counterparts. Whether it is sandy beaches, Himalayan heights, scorching deserts or humid forests.. there's nothing they don't know about.

5) SAS and GIGN have engaged in missions for friendly countries and therefore their strong point is similar to Israel in terms of adaptability. Example: the GIGN's freeing of Saudi's main mosque that was taken over by radicals a few years back.

*******************

Therefore, I think every special force that we write has a strong and a weak point and all of the soldiers whether of any nation readily go through hell for the sake of their country. . HATS OFF TO THESE BRAVE MEN!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Peshwa said:


> Very cool Tshering....
> 
> Appreciate you starting this thread....
> 
> I do hope that folks like Flaming Arrow and yourself can add pics of MARCOS, The Garuds etc in training other than the ones we have seen in the Indian Military picture thread.......
> 
> I am especially interested in the Special force that protects our NE....I think they recruit from the ITBP etc...but most of the pics available are not present day pics....
> 
> I feel like Flaming Arrow mentioned he had a treasure trove of snaps.....I hope he can post them without compromising security of our personell


I am not posting pics on our own special forces because A LOT of them have already been posted to a thread dedicated to Indian Military. However, if I do find some unique stuff- make no mistake, I will post em.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG*

*Captain Junaid Khan Shaheed Operation rah e nijat*





























*Trainin near charat hills.*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PAKISTAN




Cant say its ssg or army.But the uniform clearly is of regular army... hence army!!




...................
*SSG instructor training SF operatives from gulf countries*




..............












*Zarrar company:*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*SSG(N) Pakistan*






*PN SSG(N) cadets being put through a basic training exercise.*






*PN SSG(N) operatives during a training exercise.* 





*
PN SSG(N) operative poses for the camera. *






*Two shots of an SSG(N) operative showing him wearing the Night Vision Goggles (NVG) and carrying a MP-5 sub-machine gun. *










*Four indigenously constructed Midget Submarines are used by SSG(N) for various operational tasks. *


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

*
SSG(N) personnel on a X-Craft (SX-756 Class) midget submarine during a training exercise. The X-Craft course that is taught to SSG(N) personnel has a 32 week duration out of which 12 weeks are spent on theory and 20 weeks on practical exercises. 
*




*SSW*


----------



## Spitfighter

Pakistani Nationalist said:


>



Are you sure these guys are Pakistani becauseI think I remember seeing this pic in the IM thread.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Spitfighter said:


> Are you sure these guys are Pakistani becauseI think I remember seeing this pic in the IM thread.



Im sure they r SSG.
Google SSG pics... as well as the SSG thread on PDF.

Thanks


----------



## CardSharp

Someone tell this guy he's holding it wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Card its just a pose for a pic!!Also the other side of the sling is not seen maybe hes hangin it just like above in post number 23 below this pic.


----------



## Moorkh

guys dont count out the sri lankan special forces. they might not look it but they r real good. the rest of the forces being mentioned here have seen very selective missions. the sri lankan guys are battle hardened vets of over 2 decades of war. that too against the LTTE, an organization full of fanatics so great, the taliban look like chihuahuas in comparison.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Moorkh said:


> guys dont count out the sri lankan special forces. they might not look it but they r real good. the rest of the forces being mentioned here have seen very selective missions. the sri lankan guys are battle hardened vets of over 2 decades of war. that too against the LTTE, an organization full of fanatics so great, the *taliban look like chihuahuas in comparison*.




Nobdy doubts the srilankans,but i hope u know pilots from UNKNOWN country helped them bomb LTTE?
Also abour taliban lookin weak... dude wat r u smokin?44 countries have been fighting them(in afghanistan) since almost a decade and have LOST.

We beat the shyt out of em in FATA...Also SSG is being used extensively in operations in FATA,Swat region.


No indian SF?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moorkh

we are waiting for the original poster to come round to them. he will in due time i spose


----------



## Moorkh

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Nobdy doubts the srilankans,but i hope u know pilots from UNKNOWN country helped them bomb LTTE?
> Also abour taliban lookin weak... dude wat r u smokin?44 countries have been fighting them(in afghanistan) since almost a decade and have LOST.
> 
> We beat the shyt out of em in FATA...Also SSG is being used extensively in operations in FATA,Swat region.
> 
> 
> No indian SF?


44 countries u say? its mostly US with close to 100,000 men in afganistan. most of those 44 have about a dozen soldiers each. also the taliban dont control any areas, as in places where the US dares not go.

the LTTE had control of the northern part of Sri Lanka for over 2 decades. the LTTE cadre used to carry cyanide capsules on them and would rather swallow them instead of getting captured. and i can assure you that i am not joking or high when i say the LTTE was more dangerous than the taliban are. just because after 2 decades of fighting and dwindling resources, the LTTE lost doesnt mean they werent good at fighting. its more like a credit to the sri lankans that they persevered and won.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Moorkh said:


> *44 countries u say? its mostly US with close to 100,000 men in afganistan. most of those 44 have about a dozen soldiers each. also the taliban dont control any areas, as in places where the US dares not go.*
> the LTTE had control of the northern part of Sri Lanka for over 2 decades. *the LTTE cadre used to carry cyanide capsules on them and would rather swallow them instead of getting captured*. and i can assure you that i am not joking or high when i say the LTTE was more dangerous than the taliban are. just because after 2 decades of fighting and dwindling resources, the LTTE lost doesnt mean they werent good at fighting. its more like a credit to the sri lankans that they persevered and won.



Dude first i never doubted tht sri lankans werent good.
2)100000US troops,10000 British,etc etc not dozen soldiers... before making such statements research!!
3)Do u know afghan provinces r ruled by shadow taliban government>?karzai has no authority outside kabul?
4)Do u remember wat happened to the french?Italians were paying Taliban money and rations for SAFE PASSAGE nd not to br harmed >?
When the french replaced them(italians) the taliban were refused extortion in returned they killed many french soldiers?
5)Srilanka may have fought them but look at the weapons n equipment NATO is using in afghanistan worth trillions?and have FAILED?
6)A talib never surrenders even if hes escaping he turns his ak on the backside places in on his shoulder and keeps firing and if there people r injured or are feared to be caught they blow themselves with a grenades...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

I don't understand special forces worship. They have very little impact on how effect an army is in war. 

Damn Hollywood...

But that said they of course have their place.


----------



## Hasnain2009

My fvrt,

*ATF - Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frankenstein

CardSharp said:


> Someone tell this guy he's holding it wrong



Maybe cuz its just a picture not real stuff, or sud he hold it like in Matrix, with one hand


----------



## Tshering22

Guys, appreciate you posting some nice pics on Pakistani special forces. But it'd be great if you can add some other counries' men and women on board as well. How about getting some from southeast Asia?


----------



## Frankenstein

Moorkh said:


> guys dont count out the sri lankan special forces. they might not look it but they r real good. the rest of the forces being mentioned here have seen very selective missions. the sri lankan guys are battle hardened vets of over 2 decades of war. that too against the LTTE, an organization full of fanatics so great, the taliban look like *chihuahuas in comparison*.



Seriously are you high?? Country like US are failing on them and you are calling them chuhas?? tell me who knows about Tamil Tigers? Talibans are the world most popular Terrorists even they appear in video games


----------



## Super Falcon

where are SAS and french giggans


----------



## harpoon

CardSharp said:


> I don't understand special forces worship. They have very little impact on how effect an army is in war.
> 
> Damn Hollywood...
> 
> But that said they of course have their place.



I remember a documentay on Isreali commands where their commander mentioned that they are against trageted assasinations but by removing one guy if they can make the other side come to the negotiating table then its worth it. 

The same goes to the special forces. If by taking out a prticular general or leader or radar station, they can shorten or stop the war and protect the life of 20 or 25 year old frontline troops then its worth it.


----------



## CardSharp

harpoon said:


> I remember a documentay on Isreali commands where their commander mentioned that they are against trageted assasinations but by removing one guy if they can make the other side come to the negotiating table then its worth it.
> 
> The same goes to the special forces. If by taking out a prticular general or leader or radar station, they can shorten or stop the war and protect the life of 20 or 25 year old frontline troops then its worth it.



Of course, the Israeli would say that. Documentary on the history channel (etc) are more propaganda and commercial than reliable information. 

Think about this, Afghanistan is crawling with Special Ops, SAS and SEALs arguable the best operators right now. What decisive difference did that make in the greater war? Riddle me that.


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

I think Foreign Legion is the best French outfit and possibly the best in the world. They certainly are the most unique band of special forces ever set up. They also have seen the most combat in every corner of the earth since a few centuries back. No one can surpass them in history or experience. Perhaps Pakistan can offer something similar for Muslim brothers around the world, give them a new identity in exchange for their service.


----------



## Jigs

Some info on Turkish Maroon Berets trianing(Army Spec Ops)

Bordo Bereliler (Maroon Berets)-(MB) is an elite armed force that are created from officers from Turkish Army. The unit was created to eliminate any inside or outside attack to country, a MB officer can survive in any type of terrain, climate, highly trained and educated special soldiers. Today they are under order of Special Forces (old Special Warfare Unit) and also work along with Attack Search & Rescue Teams (ASR) and Underwater Attack Teams (UWA) (Marine Search

*MB&#8217;s also do close protection of Government officials. (Reuters: Turkish Special forces (MB) won the first place in Germany 2004 Special Forces Competition)They became media famous with the capture of Terrorist Leader Abdullah &#214;calan in Kenya and brought him back to Turkey. The MB&#8217;s identities remain confidential by MIT (Turkish Secret Service)
*

Categories of 3 education & training will be given to a MB. These are
a. Domestic
b. International
c. Specialty 
*In these 3 categories they have 47 different subjects of education and exams. Domestic training takes 72 weeks of basic training; International training takes 10 to 52 weeks of specialty training in different countries. It takes 3.5 years to become a MB*


These are some of the training and education they have to accomplish before they become a MB.
Domestic: War techniques, PE, martial arts, Identifying-locating, long distance explore & patrol, infiltration, survival, interrogation/anti-interrogation, escape, special operations, psychological operations, helping civilians, parachuting, commando, personal protection, winter warfare, frogman, paragliding.

Specialty: Explosives, explosion techniques, mine & bubi traps, first aid, paramedic, survival-escape, Light and Heavy weaponry, communication, arsenal termination courses.

International: Mastering on Special Forces, Air unit, civilian relations, patrolling, survival, psychological operations courses. Also these units are well equip diplomats.


----------



## Jigs

Su Alt&#305; Taarruz - SAT (Naval Special Warfare Units)

Su Alt&#305; Taarruz (SAT) (Turkish for "Underwater Attack") is one of two special operations units of the Turkish Navy (the other being the Su Alt&#305; Savunma, or SAS (Turkish for "Underwater Defence")).

*The missions of the Amphibious Assault [Su Alt&#305; Taarruz (SAT)] include the acquisition of military intelligence, amphibious assault, counter-terrorism and VIP protection. They are trained and organized in a similar way to the U.S. Navy Seals who have close training relationships with them.*

The first S.A.T. and S.A.S. units were established in 1963 in the city of Iskenderun, The original name of the S.A.T. unit was Su Alt&#305; Komando (S.A.K.) ("Underwater Commandos"), while the original name of the S.A.S. unit was Su Alt&#305; M&#252;dafaa (S.A.M.) ("Underwater Defense"), and they were bound to the Kurtarma ve Sualt&#305; Komutanl&#305;&#287;&#305; (K.S.K.), or Rescue and Underwater Command. In 1974 the S.A.T. and S.A.S. group commands became bound to the Turkish Navy's General Command, and participated in the Turkish military landing in Cyprus later that year.

The S.A.T. and S.A.S. are based in the Fo&#231;a Naval Base near &#304;zmir, on the Aegean coast of Turkey.




Here is a 4 Part video HL of their training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## True_Pakistan_Zindabad

Guys who has the best special forces of Africa? South Africa or someone else? So far none from Africa yet, pics please.


----------



## JK!

True_Pakistan_Zindabad said:


> Guys who has the best special forces of Africa? South Africa or someone else? So far none from Africa yet, pics please.



Probably the South Africans. There was also the Rhodesian SAS a very professional and capable unit from years gone by.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## navtrek

*The South African Special Forces Brigade (popularly known as "Recces")*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

From a purely non military perspective, I think all of them look alike.
All are great.


----------



## friendly_troll96

^
^
Such a cute lady shouldnt be in the military. I mean look at her hands, theyre not meant for doing any sort of arduous work  theyre made to be kissed. And the ugly gun triggers are just way too tempestuous to be pressed against those tender fingers!


----------



## Super Falcon

well but ladies are needed to be worked in armed forces because military is a institution of entire nation not just for males


----------



## JK!

I must say the South Africans have a mean anit material rifle of calibre 14.5mm or 20mm!

The Ntw-20 has also been produced by India for border patrol forces though it is an unlicenced version.


----------



## d14gtc

Tshering22 said:


> I am not posting pics on our own special forces because A LOT of them have already been posted to a thread dedicated to Indian Military. However, if I do find some unique stuff- make no mistake, I will post em.





Yes....thats y i did collecting,y no Indian SF.... perhaps by now every old single pic is printed in mind......so luking forward for som gud new stuff bout our SF.


----------



## Thomas

CardSharp said:


> Wasn't this the SEAL team who got trapped by the Taliban?



Actually 3 of them in the picture are. Matthew Axelson,29, Marcus Luttrell, Lone Survivor, Micheal Murphy, 29








Details of operation redwing

Navy SEALs - Operation Redwing

On June 28, 2005, a 4-man SEAL patrol was on a mission in the Kunar Province, Afghanistan to kill or capture a high ranking Taliban leader, thought to be close to Osama Bin Landen.

The SEAL's quarry was believed to be holed up in a village near Asadabad, close to the border with Pakistan, protected by over a hundred fanatical Taliban fighters. The SEALs planned to establish a observation post (OP) high up on the slopes of a mountain that overlooked the village. They would confirm the presence of their target, gather intelligence on the Taliban forces in and around the village. If they had the opportunity they would take out their target with a sniper shot.

Under the cover of night, the 4-man SEAL was inserted high up in the mountains by a MH-47 flown by the Army's elite 160th Special Operations Aviation Regiment. The team consisted of 3 petty officers, Matthew Axelson, Danny Dietz and Marcus Luttrell and was led by Lt. Michael P. Murphy. This recon team were from Alfa platoon, SDV Team 1, seconded to SEAL Team 10, who were operating out of Bagram airbase. The SEALs had been on a number of previous operations in the Hindu Kush mountains. Taliban and Al Qaeda forces regularly sought refuge in these almost impassible mountain ranges and the SEALs had been sent in to hunt them down.

On this mission the SEALs carried spotting scopes and cameras with telephoto lenses, secure communications gear, claymores, at least one cell phone and a couple of days worth of food and water. 2 of the SEALs carried the MK12 Sniper Rifle. They all carried plenty of ammunition.

Moving slowly over the difficult, barren terrain, the SEALs eventually found a spot that would give them a good view down onto the village. There was very little cover on the side of the mountain but the SEALs hid the best they could.

Sometime after sun up, the SEALs were discovered by a small group of goat herders who had walked right into the OP. The SEALs were now faced with a dilemma: do they execute the goat herders or let them go? In decision that would haunt the mission's sole survivor, the SEALs decided to let the goat herders go, knowing full well there was a good chance they would alert local Taliban forces to the SEAL's presence on the mountain.

In an attempt to stay ahead of the Taliban, the SEALs switched to an alternate OP and resumed their mission. A few hours later, they were approached by a large force of Taliban fighters. Surrounded left, right and forward, with a sheer drop down the mountainside behind them, the SEALs had no option but to try and fight their way out and so they opened fire.

A fierce and prolonged firefight ensued. The SEALs were unable to raise their HQ on their radio so were unable to call for backup. With more Taliban coming at them, the SEALs made a series of fighting withdrawals, moving down the dangerously steep mountain walls, pursued all the while by the relentless Taliban fighters.

All but one SEAL was unwounded by Taliban gunfire. Their situation was getting desperate. They still had no comms with their base and the Taliban kept on coming, no matter how many the SEALs felled. In a selfless act, the team leader, Lt. Michael P. Murphy, took out his cell phone and moved out into the open in order to get a connection to the HQ. Exposed, Murphy was gunned down by the Taliban but not before he was able to send out a brief distress call.

Forced to retreat further still, disaster again hit the SEALs as petty officers Matthew Axelson and Danny Dietz were both killed in action. The sole surviving SEAL, petty officer Marcus Luttrell fended off his pursuers while trying to get to safety.

Meanwhile, a rescue force of SEALs had loaded into a MH-47 Chinook helicopter at a QRF base established at Asadabad and were now flying into the area in a bid to rescue their brothers. Unfortunately the Taliban were ready for them and as the huge helicopter came into a hover over the SEAL's planned insertion point, a RPG was fired straight through the Chinook's open rear ramp. The rocket struck the internal fuel tanks and the helicopter exploded and crashed in a ball of flame. 8 SEALs and 8 Night Stalkers were killed. The only upside of this tragedy was that it had diverted many of the Taliban pursuing the original SEAL team away to engage it.

As both other US helicopters and the Taliban searched for him, Luttrell, himself now wounded, moved slowly down the mountain. Having lost his backpack, which included his water, in the initial contact, Luttrell was dangerously dehydrated. He eventually eluded his hunters after taking out a Taliban sniper and spotter team. Luttrell had traveled over 7 miles away from the site of the initial contact when he was discovered by locals from a nearby Pashtun village. After some deliberation, the village elders decided to give Luttrell shelter, hiding him from the Taliban, a move that put everyone in the village at great risk of reprisal.

Over the coming days, Luttrell was given food and medical aid by the villagers. He was eventually able to make contact with a force of Green Berets and Rangers who had been looking for him, who called in choppers to take them all home. The bodies of Luttrell's team mates were also recovered.

Luttrell was eventually awarded the Navy Cross for his courageous actions during Operation Redwing. His fallen brothers in arms were also honored. Matthew Axelson and Danny Dietz were posthumously awarded the Navy Cross whilst Lt. Michael P. Murphy was awarded the Medal of Honor, the highest military decoration awarded by the United States government, for his selfless act on that mountainside.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

well we dont even know what their bodies have to go through in immense trainning they put them in to the limits or sometimes more than limits


----------



## Pasban

What does the "most noticeable" in the thread title actually mean-- those most active, most intriguing operational history, those whose information is most readily available, those who have the largest Online picture base, mentioned most in news or what?


----------



## Bhim

Pasban said:


> What does the "most noticeable" in the thread title actually mean-- those most active, most intriguing operational history, those whose information is most readily available, those who have the largest Online picture base, mentioned most in news or what?



I think it means all of these..

The special forces are like the HERO of the film, and the rest are the support group.


Could we have the special equipment of these Heros, this would really educate us ordinary civilians also.


----------



## CardSharp

Thomas said:


> Sometime after sun up, the SEALs were discovered by a small group of goat herders who had walked right into the OP. The SEALs were now faced with a dilemma: do they execute the goat herders or let them go? In decision that would haunt the mission's sole survivor, the SEALs decided to let the goat herders go, knowing full well there was a good chance they would alert local Taliban forces to the SEAL's presence on the mountain.



Oh yeah I remember reading about this. I would have zip cuffed them hand and foot + gagged them and moved on with the mission. It's effectively shooting them given the harsh conditions but it provides deniability later if the events ever leaked. 

But hell we don't even know if this is the true sequence of events. The good ole US military has been known to dress facts up and make sure all AAR's match the official line.


----------



## gambit

Super Falcon said:


> well which special force has most dangerous and chalanging trainning program of them all can u let me know seems like *spatsnaz has most physical torture trainning programme* what i think and you missed English SAS and French Giggans


That does not make them any more better than groups that do not have such brutalities in their ranks. What it does is produce sadists. These groups demands exceptional men to start there is no need to introduce physical abuse to them. Nature will burn or freeze or deprive you of sustenance or drown you but Nature does not punch or kick you. So the more exposure you have to the elements while loaded down with your weight in gear the tougher you will be without unnecessary dehumanization.

On a side note, most have not heard of the USAF Spec Ops. US Navy SEALs do not like to admit it but the Air Force's water survival training program for the PJs, Combat Controllers and Combat Weather is just as tough as the SEALs'. A bunch of Air Force guys that can swim and dive with the best of the SEALs. Imagine that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CardSharp

gambit said:


> That does not make them any more better than groups that do not have such brutalities in their ranks. What it does is produce sadists. These groups demands exceptional men to start there is no need to introduce physical abuse to them. Nature will burn or freeze or deprive you of sustenance or drown you but Nature does not punch or kick you. So the more exposure you have to the elements while loaded down with your weight in gear the tougher you will be without unnecessary dehumanization.



I suspect the beatings does the samething hell week of BUD does for SEALs, just with a russian flavour (ie violent). Separates wheat from chaff and save tax-payer money on training scrubs. Clearly there's no actual training in either case.


----------



## gambit

CardSharp said:


> I suspect the beatings does the samething hell week of BUD does for SEALs, just with a russian flavour (ie violent). Separates wheat from chaff and save tax-payer money on training scrubs. Clearly there's no actual training in either case.


It is called 'Hell Week' because of the physical stresses put on the recruits but there is a great difference between 'Hell Week' in BUD/S and hazing actions designed purely to physically abuse and humiliate. So you are wrong, it is not the same thing. On the other hand, as far as abuse goes, all special ops from all services attend SERE...

Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> SERE is a United States military acronym for Survival, Evasion, Resistance, and Escape, a program that provides military personnel, Department of Defense civilians and private military contractors with training in evading capture, survival skills and the military code of conduct. Established by the United States Air Force at the end of the Korean War (195053), it was extended during the Vietnam War (195975) to the Army, Navy and Marines. Most higher level SERE students are all military aircrew and special operations personnel considered to be at high risk of capture.


This is basic training 10x with emphasis on the prisoner-of-war (POW) experience. Not only special ops but some military members that because of some special skills require them to have SERE training. I am a SERE graduate. Civilians such as diplomats can also request SERE training.


----------



## CardSharp

I think it's pretty stupid but that's probably their rationale

WTF is this about?


----------



## Dzul

Indonesian Special Forces Video..


& how we recruit them...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajput Warrior

Wat does kopassus mean?


----------



## jha

CardSharp said:


> I think it's pretty stupid but that's probably their rationale
> 
> WTF is this about?
> YouTube - &#x202a;Violence in Russian Army ("dedovshchina")-video2&#x202c;&lrm;



Its their own way of training which emphasizes on the ability of a soldier to take all the tortures and yet dont break down....

This video is nothing compared to what the specnatz people have to go through...


----------



## Dzul

Rajput Warrior said:


> Wat does kopassus mean?



Kopassus stand for Komando Pasukan Khusus or Special Force Command


Kopassus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## anathema

Dzul said:


> Kopassus stand for Komando Pasukan Khusus or Special Force Command
> 
> 
> Kopassus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Dzul --

Has it seen any action or wars ? Sorry but i dont have much knowledge about this unit.


----------



## anathema

jha said:


> Its their own way of training which emphasizes on the ability of a soldier to take all the tortures and yet dont break down....
> 
> This video is nothing compared to what the specnatz people have to go through...



What is so special or brutal about specnatz ?


----------



## GentlemanObserver

JK! said:


> Probably the South Africans. There was also the Rhodesian SAS a very professional and capable unit from years gone by.



South African Special Task Force is pretty hard core.


----------



## Tshering22

anathema said:


> What is so special or brutal about specnatz ?


Their training is really, really inhuman. You'd be confused whether they're training or whether they've been captured by the enemy if you see the stuff they do in their sessions.


----------



## GentlemanObserver

Tshering22 said:


> Their training is really, really inhuman. You'd be confused whether they're training or whether they've been captured by the enemy if you see the stuff they do in their sessions.



Nothing too dissimilar to waterboarding...


----------



## Super Falcon

which of the forces go through immense trainning and mental and physical torture to get through the trainning


----------



## Tayyab1796

Israeli special forces are a joke ... can only kill poor unarmed flotilla activists or ordinary palestinians...


----------



## KS

Moorkh said:


> guys dont count out the sri lankan special forces. they might not look it but they r real good. the rest of the forces being mentioned here have seen very selective missions. the sri lankan guys are battle hardened vets of over 2 decades of war. that too against the LTTE, an organization full of fanatics so great, the taliban look like chihuahuas in comparison.



dude there is nothing great,clinical or efficient in mowing down unarmed civilians with machine guns which is wat the Srilankan Special forces (If u want to call them as one) did in every village in the north.

They were no different from the SL Army which committed numerous war crimes during the final phases of the war.



Frankenstein said:


> Seriously are you high?? Country like US are failing on them and you are calling them chuhas?? tell me who knows about Tamil Tigers? Talibans are the world most popular Terrorists even they appear in video games



lol have u heard of a terrorist group having its own navy,airforce and even having its own currency and banking system.??


Yes thats the Tamil Tigers.

If that stupid Rajiv Gandhi had not reversed his mother's policy regarding the LTTE and Col.Karuna had not become a traitor it would have been still in control of the North and East of the SL and nobody could have done a thing abt it.

Anyways this is offtopic ..I just wanted to answer the two gentlemen.


----------



## IndianRobo

Well One of my Favourites , The Desert Commandos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Tayyab1796 said:


> Israeli special forces are a joke ... can only kill poor unarmed flotilla activists or ordinary palestinians...


Then you're plainly biased against them. You've got no idea about the rate of success they have against terrorism. Also they have maximum number of hits along with US SEALs.


----------



## faisaljaffery

Great Pictures duedes...........


----------



## marcos98

*SINGAPOREAN Special Forces*


----------



## marcos98

* Italian special forces*


----------



## marcos98




----------



## IndianArmy




----------



## marcos98

*French special units *


----------



## marcos98

*GEORGIAN SPECIAL FORCES *


----------



## marcos98

Did you know that Russia had naval spetsnaz since 1941.
During the military exercise back in 1938 the small group of man exited submarine through the torpedo tubes, cut antisubmarine net that protected the bay, made it ashore, performed some saboteur mission and swam back to the submarine. The official date of creation was August 11, 1941 that is when 146 men unit was formed on Baltic fleet and put into action. Here are some pics of that time





























_courtesy: Russian texan_


----------



## IndianArmy

Garud Commandos Vayu Shakti


----------



## marcos98

*Guatemala's elite military force*


----------



## marcos98

*YAMAM photos by Ziv Koren*












---------- Post added at 10:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------


----------

